

Ask HN: Now that Google+ is out, is there a need for Diaspora? - aymeric

I feel a bit for the guys at Diaspora. What a roller coaster they had!<p>They first got a lot of press coverage and they got funded.
Then for several months the press started to be negative become perceived progress was too slow.<p>And now Google+ is out and everybody loves it.<p>Is there any way Diaspora can succeed?
======
troymc
Google+ is another iteration towards a fuller understanding of what people
want for "social networking" online. Eventually, our understanding will
stabilize somewhat, and we'll have a pretty good idea of what it means to
"provide a social networking service."

Today we now know what it means to "provide an email service", and you can
choose from a variety of email service providers that all interoperate. That's
the vision of Diaspora (and a number of similar efforts): to enable you to
choose from a variety of interoperating service providers (communicating with
each other by standard protocols).

------
wmf
Google+ is still centralized, and compared to Diaspora it's downright evil. It
does nothing to advance the conversation about distributed social networking.

